# Post-Rock??? Favorite bands--where is music going nowadays?



## Etchingsunderthecarpet (Dec 21, 2009)

What is your opinion on post-rock? What attracts you to it and what are some of your favorite groups? Or if you don't like it, how's that going for you? Post-rock is also used in a lot of movies because it seems like the whole point of the genre is to invoke mood, usually a serious, beautiful, or profound one. 

I got into post-rock because I was tired of yawning at the music industry's best attempts at capitalizing on this "new" rock phenomenon. I guess I'm pretty cynical--but I will admit there is great music out there of any genre. But I love the availability of interesting and different music that you would never hear on the radio. Thanks to the internet and home recording technology, there is no limitation on what you can find now... its just knowing where to look. 

I love Mum, Explosions in the Sky, Godspeed You Black Emperor, Crippled Black Phoenix, PG Lost, Ef, and whatever else comes up on pandora with those guys. I also really love Radiohead and Sigur Ros, although they wouldn't technically classify as post-rock.

Also, does anyone have any intelligent thoughts about trends in music or any comparing and contrasting musical styles of 50 years agoish and now. Indeed there is internet now providing infinite musical possibilities. So maybe that's a good starting point, if you're feeling wordy. 

This is scatterbrained, so anything goes.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Big fan of post rock. Definitely big on Godspeed You Black Emperor and Explosions in the Sky. Have you heard Jakob or Kerretta - they're amazing as well.





 




[video=youtube;FmmPAd5pwf]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmmPAd5pwf"[/video]

I really enjoy some of the sort of more bizarre expressions of metal like Sunn 0)))) and the likes as well.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

You might give MONO a chance, if you haven't already.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I just recently discovered this genre, and I'm hooked. So far I've listened mostly to The American dollar, God is an astronaut and The album leaf. 

Some of the most amazing music I've heard; the depth, the emotions... Will definitely listen to the songs listed here when I get home ^_^


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

What is this post rock? and where does it get it's name from? I've had coffee grinder explaining this to me.

I would put radiohead as rock, despite what their sound is and Sigur Ros is just alternative. Maybe Radiohead would fall under alternative too. I doubt there will ever be a thing beyond rock. There has only ever been the descendents of rock n roll, though it's all rock.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

I like:

The Samuel Jackson Five





Balmorhea





World's End Girlfriend


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> What is this post rock? and where does it get it's name from? I've had coffee grinder explaining this to me.
> 
> I would put radiohead as rock, despite what their sound is and Sigur Ros is just alternative. Maybe Radiohead would fall under alternative too. I doubt there will ever be a thing beyond rock. There has only ever been the descendents of rock n roll, though it's all rock.


Hmmmm - really, I think it's a bit of a catchall for Rock that's a little more experimental than regular alternative stuff. It doesn't all sound alike. I mean Tortoise sound nothing like Jakob who sound very little like Godspeed You Black Emperor, who sound very little like Battles.

Oooh oooh, Mogwai are another great post-rock band.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Geodude said:


> Hmmmm - really, I think it's a bit of a catchall for Rock that's a little more experimental than regular alternative stuff. It doesn't all sound alike. I mean Tortoise sound nothing like Jakob who sound very little like Godspeed You Black Emperor, who sound very little like Battles.
> 
> Oooh oooh, Mogwai are another great post-rock band.


Yes! Battles!

What are some good Mogwai songs? Pitchfork has lost faith in them, and nobody I know listens to the band, so I can't pester anyone for recommendations.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

good mogwai songs:

Sine Wave
Auto Rock
Stop Coming To My House
I Know You Are But What Am I?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> What is this post rock? and where does it get it's name from? I've had coffee grinder explaining this to me.
> 
> I would put radiohead as rock, despite what their sound is and Sigur Ros is just alternative. Maybe Radiohead would fall under alternative too. I doubt there will ever be a thing beyond rock. There has only ever been the descendents of rock n roll, though it's all rock.


There is quite a bit of controversy over the name of the genre, post-rock. I forget the origins but you can easily look it up on wikipedia. Post-rock is simply the use of typical rock instrumentation for non-rock purposes.

Many artists have been classified by listeners as post-rock have refuted such statements in their great dislike for the misnomer of the genre. Like.. Explosions in the Sky considers themselves as simply "rock."

Since most of you guys have already hit the major post-rock artists, I figure that I'll help up this random dude's solo project in Switzerland. Check out Nyctalgia. Pretty interesting and awesome sound.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> What is this post rock? and where does it get it's name from? I've had coffee grinder explaining this to me.
> 
> I would put radiohead as rock, despite what their sound is and Sigur Ros is just alternative. Maybe Radiohead would fall under alternative too. I doubt there will ever be a thing beyond rock. There has only ever been the descendents of rock n roll, though it's all rock.


The term post-rock was coined by the music journalist Simon Reynolds in an article he wrote for one of the major music magazines (I think it was Spin). If I remember correctly he defined it as the use of "rock instruments for non-rock purposes." Personally I have never liked the term and from what I understand most of the musicians in these bands don't like it either.

I do see quite a lot of similarities beyween post-rock and the prog-rock of the '70s, not so much in the sound as in the approach. The attitude of prog-rock was very serious. The musicians were not just musicians but "artists" and the music they were making was not just more throwaway pop pap like rock n' roll had been but serious art. Most of the bands took their cue from the more complex harmonies and structures of jazz and classical music rather than the simpler three chord structures of rock and folk music. I remember an interview I once saw with Peter Sinfield (original lyricist for noted prog-rock band King Crimson) where he commented on the fact that if during rehearsals the band played something that was deemed to be "popular" then it was out.

Most prog-rock during the late '60s and throughout the '70s was deeply uncommercial by design. Lengthy songs with vague lyrics and long instrumental parts were the rule. Often considered overblown and pretentious, it was a very devisive musical genre, entertaining some whilst baffling others. Despite all of this, several of the prog-rock bands achieved a surprising level of commercial success during the '70s. You couldnt dance to it but then again that wasnt the point. It was music to listen to.

Post-rock is similar in a lot of ways. In general I prefer post-rock though because I find it to be more emotionally moving. A lot of prog is pretty bereft emotionally, rather clinical and academic. Its probably the sort of music Vulcans would make. There are are exceptions (Pink Floyd, early Soft Machine, Caravan etc) but most of it comes from the head instead of the heart. Post-rock on the other hand quite often hits you in the gut. Like prog-rock it tends to be very serious music and, as it is a product of the the late 20th and early 21st centuries, a lot of it might come across as being morose or depressing. I can see where this assumption comes from. Post-rock bands don't play songs, they play 'pieces', and these 'pieces' are usually quite lengthy and feature slow tempos and minor chords.

Its a real experience to sit alone in your room with your headphones on, a small desk lamp or candle providing the only light and a cup of your favourite hot drink listening to some of these bands. It can feel like you are the only person in the world sometimes.


----------



## OutlinedSilver (Feb 13, 2010)

Post Rock is my current favourite genre.'

God Is An Astronaut, Sigur Ros, Isis and 65daysofstatic!


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

NZ Music Plug

For people in parts of the USA (Seattle, San Diego, Austin, Denver, New York, LA, Mesa, Lawrence and Portalnd), Kerretta (I posted a track of theirs above) are playing.

I haven't seen them live (through hugely unfortunate timing clashes) but I hear they're amazing, and it will probably cost little to nothing. Based on their recorded output I'd thoroughly recommend checking them out.

Kerretta on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads <---- their myspace page with some tracks.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Thought I'd mention this great Mogwai song I'm sure some of you are familiar with. This is one of my favorite genres of music.


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

kizoxef said:


> YouTube - toe - I dance alone


I love toe, they are one of my fav bands.:laughing:


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha I love post-rock.

I've been listening to This Will Destroy You a lot lately


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Robatix said:


> YouTube - MONO - Follow The Map
> 
> You might give MONO a chance, if you haven't already.


I can see why its called mono.


----------

